
The poor, misunderstood innerText - happyscrappy
http://perfectionkills.com/the-poor-misunderstood-innerText/
======
spb
Anybody who's interested in improving innerText's standing in the world should
check out the WICG discussion on [standardizing innerText][1] and [CSS Plain-
Text Conversion][2].

[1]: [http://discourse.wicg.io/t/standardizing-
innertext/799](http://discourse.wicg.io/t/standardizing-innertext/799)

[2]: [http://discourse.wicg.io/t/css-plain-text-
conversion/976](http://discourse.wicg.io/t/css-plain-text-conversion/976)

